# How/what determines riser length?



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I think selecting a riser is based primarily on two factors, first your stature (draw length) and second, the intended purpose of the bow.

Choices range from a 17" riser to a 27" with short, medium or long ILF limbs. On a 17" riser shorts will give you a 58" recurve, on a 27" riser a 68" recurve. Medium limbs yield bows of 60" or 70" on these two extremes. Finally, long limbs produce a 62" recurve on the shortest riser and 72" on the longest.

Most target shooters seem to find a 25" riser with medium limbs (68" bow) or long limbs (70" bow) the most effective. The shorter risers (17", 19", 21") are more for hunters and possibly 3D shooters.

That's a very general over view and my $.02 worth.

Dave


----------



## SLANT i (Feb 5, 2009)

I shoot a 25" riser with medium limbs which is a 68" bow. like previously mentioned some of it is application, the longer distances of FITA competition can require a larger site window especially if lower draw weight is used. but once you're in the general area the difference between a 68" bow and 70" bow is mostly personal preference. i.e. some people may find that a 70" bow puts less compression stress on the draw fingers than a shorter 68". going to a shorter bow is the same as increasing your draw length (as far as the draw hand is concerned).


----------



## Rick G (Jan 12, 2007)

I have always been told if you draw over 28 you should shoot a longer bow a 68 or 70 and under 28 you could use a 23" riser as you are not drawing the limb too far and getting to where it stacks and this puts you in the "sweet spot" of the limb. With the new materials in limbs maybe the sweet spot is longer. I am a barebow shooter and I am going to a 23 with shorts to get a steeper string angle at my face to clear my glasses, as I shoot 3 under, finger pinch is not an issue. We'll see if it works.


----------



## azleonhart (Dec 29, 2008)

the choosing of the riser length depends..
i use a 25"..
i once shot a 340 at 70M, using my 68" 38# bow(29.5 inch DL)
when i changed to the 70" 42#,
i found that i'm having a hard time getting good scores..
turned out to be that after GT's explanation,
you get to maximise your bow's energy efficiency by using a bow length 2" shorter than recommended..(if u r recommended a 70", buy 68 instead..)
that's why he perfers a 68" instead of 70"..
and that's why i should change back to 68".. hmm..


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

CNC machinery


----------

